# Hebe - 15/10/08 - LONG!!! Pictures added...



## Mervs Mum

Soooooo....

I had my 3rd sweep on tuesday 14th at 2pm. My cervix hadnt changed in a week - 2cm 50% effaced. Gutted :( My lovely MW booked me with the consultant on thursday morning to talk about induction. I went home devastated - I didnt want inducing but I also didnt want to be pregnant for almost 3 more weeks!!! :hissy:

OH and I basically resigned ourselves to things not happening anytime soon. He talked about delaying his parternity leave until after half term. I ate a qtr of a fresh pineapple, a good hard shag and prayed to mother moon!!! 

In the night I woke to go to the loo - I thought maybe I was having more discharge as I felt a bit wet. Had a wee and back to bed. 4am I laid in bed feeling damp again...I pushed gently and thought ooops I peed the bed. I got out and there was a little gush when I sat on the loo.....hmmmmm...I moved to get a pad and another gush....I called OH and said I thought I was leaking and sure enough....WHOOSH....

I rang the Birth Centre and they said to make my way in to check if they had definately gone. We sorted Emily out and set off in. All the time losing more fluid but only really having minor belly ache.

I got out the car outside the Birth Centre and they really went - I was soaked!!! Waddled in dripping. By the time they'd done what they need to I started getting mild contractions. 6 am ish by this time.

I got my TENS machine on and by 8 am I was having good contrations about 3/4 mins apart. The MW who took over at 8 came and looked at me and we were all pretty convinced I wouldnt be there long. I had a weird feeling between my legs and in my bum and she decided to examin me as I was getting a bit paniced that it was all happening really fast. I was only 3cm!!

I cracked on bouncing on the ball and using the TENS which I would recommend to get you thru the early stages. They were regular and eventually go too strong for the TENS machine so I switched to G&A.

Things carried on and I was tired so I got on the bed to try to rest. I didnt want the contractions to slow down though. They did slow a bit but fortunately, they got stronger at the same time. The MW suggested pethadine at this point as I was getting in a tizz and needed to have a rest for the main event. I had the injection and snoozed between contractions and talked shite to OH!!! I got a couple of hours rest then things started to ramp up. The contractions were very painful - this I now know was Hebe trying to turn from back to back to the right way round. I needed to be off the bed but I was tired and wouldnt get up. They eventually got me on all fours in the bathroom - I HATED IT!!! It was painful and I didnt want to be on the bathroom floor!!! I started getting agro with everyone and then someone suggested the birth pool. YES!! 

So off we went....I had to leave my beloved G&A behind!!! NOOOOOO!!! It was too far!!! But we set off and I had a contraction on the corridor...I thought I was gonna pass out!!! We made it to the pool and they got me in. I was on all four and it felt good initially but the pains were sooo bad as she kept trying to turn...this is when I lost it!! I was in the pool telling OH I wasnt going to do this and I think I need an epidural!! That was THE last thing I'd wanted all along and fortunately I had put in my birth plan 'even if I beg for one - NO EPIDURAL!' I knew it would slow things down but I was in so much pain I couldnt see past it. The MW buggered off (to escape me telling her to get off me or shut up!) and I started on OH for a while...:rofl:

I demanded to be taken out of the pool and put on a bed with an epidural!! While I was in the pool I must have been dilating like mad coz I kept losing gushes of blood etc - they were all looking at each other like 'oh this is good' and I just wanted OUT!!! 

I got out and again had to get from the pool to my room without my lovely G&A!!! I looked at the MW and said 'we have to RUN!!' She just laughed and said 'OK you set off!!' I had another mid corridor contraction and I told everyone that the G&A must be knackered coz it felt just as bad without it as with it!!! 

They got me in my room's bathroom on a birth stool - hubby sat on the loo and me infront on the stool. She examined me and it was crunch time.....9cm!! She told me my epi was out the window now for deffo (errrm....who would have thought it!!) and I needed to listen to her carefully and do as I was told. Something must have clicked because I just did.

They started laying stuff out on the bathroom floor - injections etc and I thought 'we must be nearly there'....

I'm not sure how many more pushes it took. I ditched the G&A altogether at this point and just listened and went for it. She told me if I wanted to push then go for it. 

I pushed and panted when they told me and before I knew it her head was out and her body followed. The took the cord from round her neck and put her up on my chest.....I looked back at hubby and he was just crying and crying...I was shell shocked.

She was born at 9.16pm and weighed 8lb 11oz.

They told me after that I delivered her head perfectly - I didnt need any stitches. I think that was because I did exactly as I was told.

Hebe is perfect. The image of her Daddy (poor lass!)

I'd do it all again in a breath......just not too soon.....:lol:


----------



## nessajane

Big Congrats hun!! cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Angelface

ahh, im really pleased for u hun x 

Congrats! xx


----------



## maz

Congratulations hun. 

:hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh wow!! What a lovely story! :) Congratulations and welcome to the world baby Hebe! :) x x x


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! Sounds like you did amazingly! I was the same going on about an epidural despite saying that nothing would make me have one :rofl:

Can't wait to see some pics of little Hebe :D

What did she weigh? x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## SalJay

What a great story !! Congratulations, can't wait to see 
Pics... 

Must be a record too, birth story within 24 hours - what a 
Star!! X


----------



## danni2609

aww congrats!!!


----------



## KatienSam

congratulations hun, cant wait for piccies!!! well done you 

*note to self* listen to the midwife lol xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. Sounds like you had a wonderful birth. x


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations!! Good Story, gave me a giggle!! Sounds like you did well though :D

Cant wait to see pics i bet she is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! you brave woman! so happy for you both! lots of love x x x x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Awwww congrats 

Your birth story made me chuckle!!

xxxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Lisa, you are a superstar !!!! Sounds like a fab birth experience. Bless Keith crying :hug:

More pics !!!! xxx


----------



## Whisper

Congratulations!!


----------



## bex

What a great birth story. Well done and congratulations.
Welcome to the world Hebe xx


----------



## x-amy-x

What a fab birth story. You did amazingly. Congratulations!


----------



## Serene123

What a wonderful story! Well done x


----------



## carmen

Congrats Mervs Mum,

cant wait to see the fotos


----------



## polo_princess

Come on Lisa i've seen a sneaky peak of her, i want to see some proper piccies!!

Congrats to you and Keith hun, and too Emily too!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats!!! xXx


----------



## diva4180

Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations, you sound like you did a fab job!! 

Looking forward to seeing these pics x


----------



## babezone

congrats hun x x x


----------



## wishes

oh hun, you made me well up all over again!! :cry::hugs::happydance:
What a fanatstic story... bet youll read that a million times over... make sure you print it out or write it doen so you dont ever forget all those lill details eh.
Mwah!! to all three of you!! :hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

:cry:

I'm so happy...congratulations hun! :hugs:

And congrats to Keith and Emily too!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and welcome to the world Hebe!


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations lisa to you and your family. well done you! what a star you are :hugs:


----------



## hellotasha

awww thats amazing lis, we want piccys hahha


xxx


----------



## cheryl

Aww Congratulations hun, Can't wait to see some pics.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## XKatX

Congratualtions Lisa! I can't believe your managing to spend so much time on B&B when you've just given birth! Well done!!! x x


----------



## didda

:rofl: I think I'd like a birth story like that one please!!! :rofl: 
Look forward to seeing more piccies of Hebe. Congrats again! xx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations, can't wait to see the pics! xxx


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats MervsMum-good birth story, and no stitches!! :happydance: and Hebe shares my birthday! x


----------



## suzan

Congratulations hun! cant wait to see her :happydance:


----------



## Michy

A wonderful wonderful story, cannot wait to see pics :cloud9:

Huge congrats :hug:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## ryder

Good story! Cant wait for pics! 

You know I waited all day and expected pics with your story :( Now ive got to wait longer lol!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hello you! Massive congratulations to you, Keith & Emily. You must all be delighted. It sounds like you did just great in there, although it does sound rather painful lol! Well done that you managed to hold off long enough before demanding the epidural so that it was too late to get it!!! I bet it was your subconcious kicking in so that it happened exactly that way! Well done you, can't wait to see little Hebe xxxx


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## mummymadness

awwwwww hun congrats on your littel princess entering the world . xxx .


----------



## Fern.x

Congrats :D hope i do as well as u did lol xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## cuddles314

Massive congratulations to you, Keith and Emily, on the safe arrival of little princess Hebe. Well done Lisa, it sounds as if you had a smooth, (if a bit painful) delivery, and you did great. Can't wait to see some pics of the little lady.
xx


----------



## bambikate

Congratulations hun, and you did so well!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for some more picccies! x x


----------



## jacky24

Awww im so proud of you hun... here i am sitting pissing my eyes out from your story... Now we need pic's hey...:hug::hug:

Of HEBE that is.... :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## alice&bump

omg for some reason that had me in tears!! i love a good birth story!! congrats hun xx


----------



## loopylew

massive congrats hun xx


----------



## SwissMiss

Mahoosive congrats Lisa (and Keith and Emily of course)!!!!!!!! 
:hugs: :hugs: 
Cannot WAIT to see pics! 
:hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats! :D X


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats can't wait to see pics.


----------



## MrsP

Wow great story hon. Congratulations to you and can't wait to see the pics x x


----------



## Chellebelle

Awwww you made me :cry: - stupid hormones!! 

Huge congratulations to you and Keith!! I am really happy for you and well done for not having an epi.

I can't wait to see pics of little Hebe, the one of you with her is gorgeous! 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

:cloud9: Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie

well done mummy


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun, :D


----------



## celine

Congrats :)


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations. Well done chick. Cant wait to see the pictures :)


----------



## Neecee

Congratulations!


----------



## Blob

Awww hun :hugs: Congratulations!!!! I cant wait to see the pics of her... will soooo be listening to the MW now :lol:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations! Hope u r both well, and glad all went well. Cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Phexia

Congrats again :) What a nice story, you're my hero :D I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## buffycat

:yipee: congratulations!

looking forward to seeing the piccies!


----------



## ladymilly

Congratulations hun :hug::hug:well done :happydance::happydance:


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations again!! Great birth story and cant wait to see the pictures of Hebe! x


----------



## carries

I so know im going to be shouting at the midwife for all my good intentions to be nice! Congrats hun and well done!!!


----------



## Donna26

congratulations- what a great story


----------



## tone

Well done hunnie!! Cant wait to see piccys!! xxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news Lisa congrats to you both xxxxxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and huge well done x


----------



## kadey

congratulations, can't wait to see some pics
xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## BlackBerry25

Great job, Lisa!! :) Can't wait to see lil Hebe!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS HUNNI XxxX


----------



## Fossey

Congrats! I'd like to know why you had to go in the bathroom is a little confused by that :huh:


----------



## Belle

HUGE congrats again sweetie!! so proud of u!! cant wait 2 see more pics of baby hebe!! xx


----------



## Vickie

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Emsi76

Ah, congrats!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous. You must be so proud.
I love your pink polka dot pyjama's!!


----------



## ryder

nice pics! She is cute!


----------



## Rumpskin

Absolutely gorgeous, x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Fossey said:


> Congrats! I'd like to know why you had to go in the bathroom is a little confused by that :huh:

I've just asked my hubby this coz I cant remember!!

He said that when we left the birth pool and went back to my room, when we got there I kept saying I needed to poo! So they sat me on the toilet at first and the MW asked me if I wanted to push. I kept repeating about pooing and she said to be 'why dont you poo then??' I told her 'I darent!' :rofl: I remember thinking if I poo I'm gonna push my insides out!!! So they got me off the toilet and sat me on the birth stool with my back to the toilet and hubby sat on the loo with me leaning back into him. 

When I did push....it wasnt a poo that came out!!!!

x


----------



## sam's mum

Mervs Mum said:


> Fossey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'd like to know why you had to go in the bathroom is a little confused by that :huh:
> 
> I've just asked my hubby this coz I cant remember!!
> 
> He said that when we left the birth pool and went back to my room, when we got there I kept saying I needed to poo! So they sat me on the toilet at first and the MW asked me if I wanted to push. I kept repeating about pooing and she said to be 'why dont you poo then??' I told her 'I darent!' :rofl: I remember thinking if I poo I'm gonna push my insides out!!! So they got me off the toilet and sat me on the birth stool with my back to the toilet and hubby sat on the loo with me leaning back into him.
> 
> When I did push....it wasnt a poo that came out!!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl:

She is soooo beautiful!!! :D x


----------



## Carlyanne15

Wow she is lovely x


----------



## MummyJade

She is lovely, congrats xx


----------



## Suz

Congrats Lisa!!! She is perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## clairebear

big congrats she is beauitful x x


----------



## Miss Duke

Congrats XXX


----------



## missjacey44

awwww she is beautiful! you must be so happyy :D


----------



## Brockie

beautiful darling well done xxxx


----------



## SJK

congrats again, shes gorgeous xxx


----------



## cheryl

Aww Lisa she is gorgeous. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow, congrats! A :rofl: at the G&A parts! She's gorgeous. Am I mistaken or has she got quite fair hair?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Gorgeous! Love the almost a smile pic at the end.


----------



## Jayne

Aww, she's lovely! Congrats! :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

PeanutBean said:


> Wow, congrats! A :rofl: at the G&A parts! She's gorgeous. Am I mistaken or has she got quite fair hair?

She is quite fair. It looked dark when she was born but now she's been bathed its fair and fluffy - very Rod Stewart!! :lol:


----------



## HAYS

aww bert you know how proud i am of you!!! i have tears in my eyes!!!

Sounds like keith did well too bless him! Congrats again, and when you get time,text me your address, i need to send you stuff!!

Much love

Bert
xxxxx


----------



## Phexia

Oh WOW she's gorgeous :D :D :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! you did it and if you look at one of my posts I said don't worry she maybe here before Thursday and I was right. x


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun :happydance: Hebe is gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Tishimouse

I'm in love :shy:

I read every single word you wrote and scrolled down to the pictures and don't have enough words to describe how I feel. Hebe is the most beautiful little muffin I have ever seen and I feel like I've waited forever for her arrival. I can honestly say having followed your journey and sometimes even being a little part of it, I'm awestruck at how gorgeous she is and incredibly proud of you. 

Congratulations to you all and welcome to the World baby Hebe. You have a Mum-In-A-Million. :flower:


----------



## DonnaBallona

she is absolutly stunning. . .huge congratulations x x x x


----------



## Belle

Pics are lovely!! :yipee:
congrats again!! xx


----------



## CapitalChick

OMG....what a little butterball!!! So cute!


----------



## princess_bump

just seen the pictures - shes so gorgeous lisa, huge congratulations again :)


----------



## Younglutonmum

She is just amazing!!

You look great aswell hunny


----------



## alphatee

shes beautiful x


----------



## The Catster

She is damn cute!!!! You must pro-create some more!!!!!

xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh sweetie, I was so entralled with your story!!! And what an overload of cuteness!!!!

Congratulations sweetheart, she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## alyxzandra

Oh, how lovely!! She is adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## Someday74

Congratulations! Well done :happydance:


----------



## AC81

what a little angel - she's beautiful xxx

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations x


----------



## sammie18

Awww congrats!! I LOVE your Pj's! lol


----------



## **angel**

aww bless her :D congrats hun xxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

huge congrats!


----------



## vicky

congratulatons hun, beautiful baby


----------



## jacky24

Awww hun she is trully so beautiful..... Congrats mommy....:hug::hug:


----------



## Chellebelle

She is gorgeous Lisa! xxx


----------



## Angelmouse

I can't believe I missed the actual crunch moment!!! 

She's gorgeous Lisa, congratulations to you all. :hugs:

You did a fabby job and you did it all yourself. 

Well Done :hug:


----------



## bibswy

well done, she's lovely.


----------



## Ria_Rose

A little late but congratulations!!!

Welcome to the world Hebe!!

:hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh congrats lisa lil Hebe is gorgeous.xx


----------



## gde78

Aw she's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## elles28

Congrats she is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby

Wow Lisa she is absolutely beautiful!! I love all of her hair!! Congratulations, you did such a great job!!! Welcome to the world Hebe!! :hugs:


----------



## trishk

congrats hun!


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

what a great story! shes lovely well done mommy!!!


----------



## Mummy2Many

She's beautiful! Congratulations.. gosh, I am so behind with everyone! I love her hair!! :hugs:


----------



## bonfloss

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl, I remember when you announced your BFP as I had just started coming on the boards. Send some baby dust my way please!!!
xx


----------



## Drazic<3

she is beautiful!
Congratulations :)


----------

